
AI learns to re-create Super Mario Bros. by watching someone else play it - Impossible
https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/10/16276528/ai-video-games-game-engine
======
jawbone3
Title says Mario, but then the example is Megaman? Is he really that unknown
theverge?!

~~~
yorwba
The paper is about level 1-1 of Mario, Megaman is apparently their next
target.

------
codewritinfool
Once again, reminds me of Tom Murphy's work more than 4 years ago:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOCurBYI_gY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOCurBYI_gY)

